# Deciding between 4X4's



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I am looking to buy a new 4X4...can get a 2003 Honda foreman 400 for $4800 at nicholsons out the door! I also like the Polaris 400 or 500..but much more money!! I will be using it strictly for ice fishing...any recomendations??? Thanks


----------

